# Help flashing new kernel!



## nooberson

Hello! I am pretty new to Android having only switched from a bberry 2 days ago. I have rooted my phone and am running CM7.0.3 and want to run Netarchy on my Nexus. I put the zip on the sd, booted into recovery to flash it and recovery said it installed, but whenever i go to "about phone" in the settings it says that the kernel version is still 2.6.35.7-g1d030a7 [email protected] #1. That doesn't look like Netarchy to me. Any ideas as to what I could be doing wrong or how to get Netarchy to work?


----------



## derekwilkinson

I don't use the netarchy kernel but I know that the kernel that comes with CM is koush kernel so you flashed it correctly.


----------



## irishrally

"nooberson said:


> Hello! I am pretty new to Android having only switched from a bberry 2 days ago. I have rooted my phone and am running CM7.0.3 and want to run Netarchy on my Nexus. I put the zip on the sd, booted into recovery to flash it and recovery said it installed, but whenever i go to "about phone" in the settings it says that the kernel version is still 2.6.35.7-g1d030a7 [email protected] #1. That doesn't look like Netarchy to me. Any ideas as to what I could be doing wrong or how to get Netarchy to work?


I'm sure why that is happening but if you flash CM or any other ROM, the custom kernel you flashed will be replaced by the ROM kernel.


----------



## nooberson

I thought that the ROM kernel would replace the kernel I flashed so I tried flashing the kernel after I had the ROM flashed but still nothing. I eventually just switched to Genexus and I am loving it.


----------

